#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Mizoram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Mizoram Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Mizoram Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Mizoram Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Mizoram Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
312142

*OPPH*
289553

*OB*
34177

*OBPH*
348587

*SC*
716591

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
655404

*STPH*
NA



*NIT Mizoram Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science EngineeringElectric & Electronic EngineeringElectronic & Communication Engineering*NIT Mizoram Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*

1st sem
2nd sem
3rd sem
4th sem
5th sem
6th sem
7th sem
8th sem

41850.00
-
23,450.00
17,900.00
23,450.00
17,900.00
23,450.00
18,200.00



*NIT Mizoram Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*

1st sem
2nd sem
3rd sem
4th sem
5th sem
6th sem
7th sem
8th sem

23,400.00
10,000.00
14,800.00
10,000.00
14,800.00
10,000.00
14,800.00
10,000.00



*NIT Mizoram Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Mizoram Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Bus:* The institute has leased out 4 (four) buses for transporting the students staying in the hostels. These buses have been deputed to bring the students to and fro the hostel to the institution everyday and drop them back to the hostel.
To provide proper health care & in case of  medical emergencies, the institute has leased out an emergency van for 24 hours & 7 days a week which is permanently deputed in the hostel along with a driver.

*Library:* In order to serve the diverse library needs of the Engineering undergraduate students, their faculty and other library users, the library has collections of textbooks and references based on the undergraduate curriculum. Reading desks and chairs and internet facility is available in the library for users.
The Library opens 5 days a week i.e. Monday - Friday as per normal office timings. 

*NIT Mizoram Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
National Institute of Technology, Mizoram has provided residential facilities for both boys and girls studying in the institute.It has one fully furnished boys hostel having the capacity to accommodate 85 boys and one hostel allotted for girls having the capacity to accommodate 60 girls.

*NIT Mizoram Address:* NIT Mizoram, Chaltlang, Aizawl-796012, Mizoram, India.

*NIT Mizoram Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Mizoram , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Mizoram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IEM Kolkata Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

